# what engine do you have



## the a3k (Apr 6, 2007)

hey i just want to see what different engines everyone has. ka, sr20, rb26, etc


----------



## Mad A (Oct 27, 2006)

Sr20DET in my s14.. although if money was no facotr, I'd probably swap in a VQ35de and add some boost to it.


----------



## Brentonium (Apr 2, 2007)

92 240SX Fastback, KA24DE 126,000 miles, looks decent after Purple Power. I would hate to have been a rag that went in that engine bay. They went in red but came out new- Sharpie black.


----------



## the a3k (Apr 6, 2007)

when i finally get my s14 (still lookin) im going to drop in the sr20 in as well.


----------



## RJayS. (Oct 7, 2006)

got a 95 S14 with a SR20 S13 Black top with a S15 turbo


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

I HAVE A 90 240SX WITH A SR20DET BORED TO 2.2 LITRE. WITH GARRET GT30 TURBO WITH .64 TRIM. ENGINE BLUE PRINTED BY MACHINE SHOP. AND SOME OTHER STUFF TOSSED INTO IT.


----------



## 91240SXGuy (Jul 1, 2007)

I've got a rebuilt KA24 2.4L with head work 10mm, JE forged piston, forged rods, cran cams, port&pollish, AEM CAI, 4-1 DC ceramic header, full catback Greed exhaust. 

Can't wait to get that turbo kit!!!


----------

